# Dru Lavigne made me do it: I killed Debian



## oliverh (Mar 23, 2010)

> Dru Lavigne made me do it: I killed Debian, installed an unbootable Ubuntu, now I'm running FreeBSD 8.0 with GNOME



http://www.insidesocal.com/click/2010/03/dru-lavigne-made-me-do-it-i-ki.html

If you don't know Dru: she is the FreeBSD guru per se writer of the O'Reilly column FreeBSD Basics and author of BSD Hacks, The Best of FreeBSD Basics and Beginning PC-BSD (the newest work). So if you don't know her you aren't a FreeBSD user ;-)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 23, 2010)

Or you simply missed this thread ...


----------



## oliverh (Mar 24, 2010)

Well, missing a thread in a forum is as easy as successfully counting blades of grass ;-)


----------

